# Vent of a goat addict



## chandasue (Feb 1, 2011)

Typically around here there's nice goats for sale via craigs list and best farm buys but lately I just don't know what's up! I've having terrible luck finding what I'm looking for. Driving me bonkers! Is it just that time of year where everyone is selling off the worst in their herds or what?! I'm in serious need of a goat fix and I'm having no luck... I must find my patience... I know I left it lay around here somewhere...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 1, 2011)

There is a goat meat shortage, Goat prices are through the roof.  And since most people kid around now to april, they are just mostly sold out.  Good luck with that patience


----------



## chandasue (Feb 1, 2011)

Well there's lots of ads for boer goats here. Dairy goats are a scarcity it seems.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 1, 2011)

What are you looking for and where are you? Maybe someone oh here would be close by and wanting to sell goats.


----------



## chandasue (Feb 1, 2011)

I live in MN. I _want_ lamanchas from a clean herd. There's several breeders around and I have one baby reserved but I'm wishing I'd either reserved 2 for March so the one wouldn't be lonely in the kid pen or found a doe bred so we wouldn't have to wait so long for milk. None that I've contacted are willing to part with any more or have any more available to reserve unless it's a buckling. I've contacted a few ads for other dairy goats that seem promising but they've all turned out to have issues. There was a lovely bred lamancha awhile back and I waited too long to contact them so she was already spoken for. So now I'm really kicking myself for not nabbing her now that I'm having such trouble. It's all poor planning on my part. At the time I thought one of mine was bred and would have kidded close to the same time so the new baby wouldn't be alone. But she didn't settle so I may end up with a house goat when the new baby gets here. 

I'm contacting the breeder I have the one reserved from to beg for another baby...


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 2, 2011)

I hear ya....
All they have around here are..... Nubians, Fainters, Nigerian Dwarfs, and Boers... My four LEAST favorite types of goats. **** No Affense!*** NO OTHER DAIRY GOATS... UGGHHHH


----------



## chandasue (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm so relieved! I got a hold of the breeder and she's going to sell me a second doeling! I was so worried since she had mentioned wanting to retain most of the doe crop this year. Ahhhh... I can relax now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 2, 2011)

Well that is good. I would think she wouldn't want her goats to be lonely.


----------



## lilhill (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 2, 2011)

Try the breeder directory at http://www.lamanchas.com/


----------



## chandasue (Feb 2, 2011)

She's sweetening the deal with an unrelated buckling for an amazing price! I can tell she's a GAE... I have to think about it but it's SOOO tempting.


----------



## chandasue (Feb 2, 2011)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> Try the breeder directory at http://www.lamanchas.com/


I need to look at that site on a PC. It doesn't function properly on my mac. Darn puters anyway...


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh you should definitely get teh buckling too! That way you won't have to worry about who you will breed them to next spring. And since LaManchas are awsome, its hard to have too many


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 2, 2011)

*Dreaming of Goats and Sheep*-- if I get extra doelings this year I'll let ya know  You know you love my spotted Alps


----------



## chandasue (Feb 2, 2011)

Oat Bucket Farm said:
			
		

> Oh you should definitely get teh buckling too! That way you won't have to worry about who you will breed them to next spring. And since LaManchas are awsome, its hard to have too many  http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d166/oatbucket11/yuckyuck1.gif


I think I probably will... Buck service is such a pain to coordinate. But I have to run it by DH first. He'll probably go for it though.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 2, 2011)

rebelINny said:
			
		

> *Dreaming of Goats and Sheep*-- if I get extra doelings this year I'll let ya know  You know you love my spotted Alps


Hahaha I wish I could get one, but my mom is still against it    If I could have them, I would have one of your chocolate and white alps and an oberhasli from my friend!!!!!!


----------



## cstafford93514@yahoo.com (Feb 3, 2011)

Okay, pls what is GAE???


----------



## chandasue (Feb 3, 2011)

"Goat Addict Enabler" 

Edit to add that DH is on board with getting the buckling too! WOOT!


----------



## cstafford93514@yahoo.com (Feb 3, 2011)

GAE - too funny!!  I am one and I didn't even know what it was! teeheeheehee


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Feb 3, 2011)

chandasue said:
			
		

> Edit to add that DH is on board with getting the buckling too! WOOT!


That is wonderful! Now you will three wonderful babies to love and a buck to breed the girls to in the fall


----------



## chandasue (Feb 4, 2011)

I know! I'm SO excited!


----------

